# Tyranny Defined.



## thirteenknots (Nov 13, 2021)

Tyranny :


Tyranny
[ˈtirənē]

NOUN

Cruel and oppressive government or rule.
"people who survive war and escape tyranny" ·



A nation under cruel and oppressive government.



Cruel, unreasonable, or arbitrary use of power or control.


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 13, 2021)

Hmmm. 
Is Gavin Schicklgruber paying attention ?
Maybe not, that booster shot on Oct 27 incapacitated him long enough for 
Jennifer Siebel to find out who Lyndsey Cobia was " messing " around with.
Seems the Tyrannical greasy haired one has been up to his old tricks again.
Now we know why he extended the Emergency Powers for four more months.
Retaliation on the citizens for his " Cuomo " relations, he knows little if
nothing about science and the spread of viruses. But he sure knows how to
spread his filth. 
He has a long history of this type of behavior, yet the media will not cover his
actions. They just do their do diligence and hide the filth and spread lies about
the truth. 

Natural Immunity is the cure until a Proper Vaccine is developed ( If Needed ).

See below.



Numbers from England this week.
Vaccine Surveillance Report weeks 41-44:
Total deaths (+28 days after positive test) = 3430
Unvaxed = 587 (17.11% - down from 17.44%)
Vaxed = 2732 (79.65% - up from 79.32%)
The trend continues - unvaxed are less affected week by week vs vaxed. The increments are tiny, but nevertheless, it is clear the jab is doing nothing and that nothing is getting worse. 
Comparing weeks 38-41 vs 41-44:
685 more deaths and 94,467 cases than four weeks ago.
In the unvaxed group, there was a reduction of 37086 cases.
In the vaxed group (double vaxed) an increase of 110,932 cases, whereas in the single vaxed group, an increase of 17,217 cases.
So, all the new cases are in the vaxed groups, while the cases in the unvaxed are significantly reduced. 
The UK Gov now provides rates per 100,000 for each group, and it looks like unvaxed are doing far worse than the vaxed.
However, this is very likely skewed, because when I calculated the total number of vaxed and unvaxed people reported in their 10-59 age group, it was missing 9million compared to the official population numbers.
Their report counted a total of 26,978,967 people between 10-59, divided into unvaxed, single and double vaxed groups.
The ONS data shows 35,983,567 people in that age group for 2019 (latest population data available).
Where are the 9,004,600 missing people?
Make of that what you will because they are using those figures to give a 'rate per 100,000' in their new reports.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2021)

The State is almost universally considered an institution of social service. Some theorists venerate the State as the apotheosis of society; others regard it as an amiable, though often inefficient, organization for achieving social ends; but almost all regard it as a necessary means for achieving the goals of mankind, a means to be ranged against the “private sector” and often winning in this competition of resources. *With the rise of democracy, the identification of the State with society has been redoubled, until it is common to hear sentiments expressed which violate virtually every tenet of reason and common sense such as, “we are the government.” The useful collective term “we” has enabled an ideological camouflage to be thrown over the reality of political life.* If “we are the government,” then anything a government does to an individual is not only just and un-tyrannical but also “voluntary” on the part of the individual concerned. *If the government has incurred a huge public debt which must be paid by taxing one group for the benefit of another, this reality of burden is obscured by saying that “we owe it to ourselves”; if the government conscripts a man, or throws him into jail for dissident opinion, then he is “doing it to himself” and, therefore, nothing untoward has occurred. Under this reasoning, any Jews murdered by the Nazi government were not murdered; instead, they must have “committed suicide,” since they were the government (which was democratically chosen), and, therefore, anything the government did to them was voluntary on their part. One would not think it necessary to belabor this point, and yet the overwhelming bulk of the people hold this fallacy to a greater or lesser degree. 

We must, therefore, emphasize that “we” are not the government; the government is not “us.” The government does not in any accurate sense “represent” the majority of the people.* *But, even if it did, even if 70 percent of the people decided to murder the remaining 30 percent, this would still be murder and would not be voluntary suicide on the part of the slaughtered minority. No organicist metaphor, no irrelevant bromide that “we are all part of one another,” must be permitted to obscure this basic fact. *

If, then, the State is not “us,” if it is not “the human family” getting together to decide mutual problems, if it is not a lodge meeting or country club, what is it? Briefly, the State is that organization in society which attempts to maintain a monopoly of the use of force and violence in a given territorial area; in particular, it is the only organization in society that obtains its revenue not by voluntary contribution or payment for services rendered but by coercion. *While other individuals or institutions obtain their income by production of goods and services and by the peaceful and voluntary sale of these goods and services to others, the State obtains its revenue by the use of compulsion; that is, by the use and the threat of the jailhouse and the bayonet.  Having used force and violence to obtain its revenue, the State generally goes on to regulate and dictate the other actions of its individual subjects. One would think that simple observation of all States through history and over the globe would be proof enough of this assertion; but the miasma of myth has lain so long over State activity that elaboration is necessary.*


----------

